
Four NOs of a Serious Code Reviewer - tdurden
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/02/09/serious-code-reviewer.html
======
austincheney
Uugggghhh.

I think this list hits cultural problems more than anything else and is
largely incomplete. It would be better mentioned as:

* Don't be polite

* If code style is what keeps you up at night then you aren't a good programmer

Politeness is dishonesty. It is an excuse to lie because the lie less hurtful
than the shame and disgrace of the truth. This is bullshit.

I am a military guy, so for me nothing is more important than honesty and
mutual respect. Kindness is a quality not valued at all. Hurt me with honesty,
since I am an adult I can take it. If this is a problem for you I will view
you as a weak coward one hand, but more importantly I will perceive that you
are a liar and not worthy of trust on any level.

We live in a wonderful modern world of awesome static analysis tools. Code
style is something that can be automatically analyzed, validated, and largely
corrected. There is absolutely no need for human intervention in this regard.
If code style is your biggest concern during a code review I will view you as
primarily incompetent since you have no ability to prioritize what is actually
important. I will also view you as an expired dinosaur for spending manual
time on tasks better served by software.

